# Dogs Wanted for Loving Working Home as Sniffer Dog



## redpaw123 (Aug 3, 2011)

Dogs Wanted for Loving Working Home as Sniffer Dog​
We are currently looking for Labradors, Springers and cocker spaniels or any working cross breeds aged between EIGHT MONTHS & TWO YEARS. They need to be toy crazy, enthusiastic, and not phased by anything.

If your thinking of re homing your dog and think it would like to become a sniffer dog please dont hesitate to contact us on [email protected]​


Red Paw Re homing | Facebook


----------

